

Three's 3G data network is down UK wide - dan1234
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/06/04/threes_data_network_trips_out/

======
easytiger
It went down for me around 10pm BST last night. I assumed I had hit a data
limit or something. This morning I checked their website, their twitter feeds,
google news and found nothing.

So i phoned them at exactly 8am this morning. I was on hold for 47 minutes.
Turns out its not just me.

Extraordinarily disgraceful communication with customers about this. They
should be completely ashamed that they had a 12 hour outage they refused to
publicly acknowledge. I can forgive the outage but the outrage of their poor
communication is sad

~~~
dan1234
That's partly the reason I posted it here - I couldn't find any info start
with and was beginning to think it was my phone until I found someone else on
Three.

~~~
OrsenPike
I thought the same. I have unlimited data so I knew I hadn't hit any limit but
thought maybe something was up with my phone. Rebooted several times. Reset
network settings. etc. and nothing. I went to call them this morning but when
I checked with a few colleagues also on Three and they had no data either I
figured it was an outage. Annoyingly they didn't put anything on their site
until after I saw this post.

------
Nux
I'm tired of the Three coverage and "uptime". Fine, now they're down, shit
happens, I can deal with it.

What pisses me off is their permanent shitty signal - enter a supermarket - no
signal, enter a data centre (at work, where I spend most of the day) - no
signal, go in a building with thicker walls (e.g. Barbican) - no signal.

In all these places Virgin Mobile has no problems.

~~~
SamColes
I find Three has superb coverage throughout London. Elsewhere it's not so
good.

~~~
dan1234
Newcastle city centre is fine (around 19-20Mb most days) but I'm lucky to get
4Mb once I'm a couple of miles out.

------
lukegb
What's amusing (for me) is the first I heard about this was via their Twitter
account - I was on the internet at the time using their data network, having
just turned my phone on!

Three seems fairly reliable, with a decent signal strength in my area,
compared to O2/giffgaff (which my friends like to use).

Their support on Twitter is fairly quick to respond, but I suppose that's more
indicative of the way support over social media is nowadays.

------
blibble
I'm always surprised that intelligent people are shocked that the consumer
cellular network they pay £5 a month for doesn't have 100% uptime

~~~
derefr
I guess what shocks me is that a system this large has any Single Points of
Failure. I would expect distributed-system failures (netsplits et al), but not
whole-system downtime.

------
OrsenPike
I noticed I had no data at around 23:30 last night and still no data at around
8:30 this morning. I was pretty surprised to see the outage last that long.

Things appear to be working again now (12:30) albeit slower than usual.

